# Prepare for a Banner Year



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

From Beef Today....

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/prepare_for_a_banner_year_NAA_Greg_Henderson/


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

It keeps looking like a bright future.

I know a couple of older guys who intend to sell out come spring. Both have worked hard and would probably quit soon anyway. While they can get record prices for their cows and calves, they feel the time is right.

I am really enjoying how things are going now. I do not worry about spending money on feed and planting pastures to improve things. I feel confident the investment is paying off and will continue to do so. In years past you wondered if it was really worth it sometimes.

I have some weaned calves to sell this week. It will be my last group until early spring. We have been getting a premium for weaned, vaccinated calves that are back grounded.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

I purchased a liner load of 500 lb feeder steers on Friday. Price was up a nickel or more than the previous week. I can lock them in for Mid august delivery at $1.57.50 at 850 lbs. What do you guys think? Lock them in or not?


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

That does sound like a good price on the calves. the only thing is it is a long time away and you wont beable to feed them too heavy or they will get to big on you. I guess it all depends on the price slide too.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

carcajou said:


> I purchased a liner load of 500 lb feeder steers on Friday. Price was up a nickel or more than the previous week. I can lock them in for Mid august delivery at $1.57.50 at 850 lbs. What do you guys think? Lock them in or not?


I tend to take the safe road and money.

All the signs point to better prices this coming year. Just hard for me to make that kind of call with another man's money.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

carcajou said:


> I purchased a liner load of 500 lb feeder steers on Friday. Price was up a nickel or more than the previous week. I can lock them in for Mid august delivery at $1.57.50 at 850 lbs. What do you guys think? Lock them in or not?


What did you have to pay for them?


----------

